# Can the new 7d mark ii challenge the 1d mark iv?



## Helios68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Please comment... ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

It traditionally the person who makes a thread to start out the discussion..... something other than "discuss". ;D

Clearly you must have an interest in the topic or you would not have made it. What are YOU views on this?


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well

The 1d mark iv is no longer in canon's product list. With its Aps-h sensor and high burst rate and quite good iso performance it was a good body for wildlife and sport. You can still find used ones but there are quute pricy. Regarding the specs of the 7d mk ii it seems to be a good challenger to the old 1d iv for quite a fair price.

But how far could it be better? Or is the 1d iv still the best?


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 1, 2014)

The questions is not "Can the new 7d mark ii challenge the 1d mark iv?"
Of course it can.

The question is "What will be the results when new 7d mark ii challenges the 1d mark iv."

For me I will do the challenge in November. 
I could speculate, but at this point once it arrives I will know the old fashion way. Hands On.(if Canon delivers)


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Going by the IR Comparometer there's not much IQ difference, but the 7D2 does have less color noise at high ISO (I compared both at ISO 100 and 6400). The 7D2 has a slight resolution edge (not really visible in JPEG) and a slight high ISO edge (especially once you shrink down to 16 MP), but only slight.

Features? If you don't care about the crop difference (some people really liked APS-H) then I think the 7D2 takes this. 7D2 will have iTR tracking, more cross points, and lower light AF capability. It also has a larger buffer.

Still, if I owned a 1D4 I wouldn't necessarily run out and sell it to buy the 7D2. (Well...I might because I don't like the size and weight of the 1D bodies.) It's a testament to the 1D4 that it holds up so well against today's lineup.


----------



## nparisi (Oct 1, 2014)

I own the 1D mkIV and I'm always excited to go out shooting with that body. I mount it to a 600 f4 on an Induro tripod so weight literally means nothing. The camera performance at 10 fps is totally primo for wildlife. The 7D would be nice with an H sensor putting it into a true pro category.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 1, 2014)

Not in the blunt object category - the 1Dmk4 can do more damage in the 'protect yourself from wildlife/protestors/etc' than a 7D mark2

Otherwise, it's more about what you want/need or already have.


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 1, 2014)

I own a 1dmkiv but I am extremely excited to get my hands on the new 7D with the new AF system, having used both the 5Dmk3 and 1dx the new generation system performs a lot better then the one in the mkiv. I photograph wildlife and I consider AF the most important.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think that the 7DII will be a little noisier at higher ISO, but that the luminance noise it generates will be easier to clean up in post and still retain detail. I think that the PP'd images will be better quality. Of course... just speculation at this point.


----------



## DRR (Oct 2, 2014)

Just looking at specs, I would guess that the 7DII would better serve 90% of the users of the 1DIV. 

Would love to see a 1:1 comparison of files from the two to confirm!


----------



## garyknrd (Oct 2, 2014)

Since AF is number one with me. I google translated the interview with the engineers that designed the AF system and other parts at: http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/interview/20140930_667620.html

Pretty tough to read, but what I got out of it is. If you are using F/2.8 or F/4.0 lenses the AF module is much better in the Idx and 5D III. If using slower lenses. What I get out of it is. It will be a little better with the 7D II because of the spread of the points. 

Interesting is the target for this camera also. Amateur, and some pro's. IMO it falls exactly where the original 7D did.

You should read it if interested. This is what I got out of it. I hope I am wrong. 

Since I only have 2 Canon lenses one is F/2.8 and one is F/4. It looks like the Mark IV will be my camera for a long time.


----------



## bgosselin (Nov 8, 2014)

Now the 7D mark ii have been out for more than a week, I would like to see comments from people that have both bodies.

The 1D mark iv is getting well offered on classified now. Is it worth picking up over the 7D mark ii for similar or even less than a new 7D mark II?

I'm interested on photo quality at iso 6400. Autofocus comparaison etc....

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2014)

bgosselin said:


> Now the 7D mark ii have been out for more than a week, I would like to see comments from people that have both bodies.
> 
> The 1D mark iv is getting well offered on classified now. Is it worth picking up over the 7D mark ii for similar or even less than a new 7D mark II?
> 
> ...



Been looking all over the internet for a while for direct comparisons and not seeing them anywhere. It seems super weird to me to see a ton of comparisons between the 7DII and the 7D (shockingly, it turns out the the 7DII is better in literally every way, crazy as that sounds) but nothing between the much more similar 7DII and 1D4. 

So, I'm also interested in any comments from anyone who has both or has seen any articles/blog posts/reviews that compare the two.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm very glad you started this thread--thank you! I've been wondering the same thing and I'd love to see a direct comparison. Lots of comparisons with the original 7D and the 5D Mark III, but I think the 1D IV comparison is one a LOT of people want to see. 

I think the IQ will be fairly comparable, although it may still be up in the air as to which one will handle noise better. I was hoping Bryan Carnathan's noise chart for the 7D II would include the 1D IV, but the initial one doesn't (perhaps when he reviews it he will expand the list). I think AF will favour the 7D Mark II, although the 1D IV is certainly no slouch in the AF department! And they shoot at the same rate and have similar buffers. 

My guess is that the presence of the 7D II will really deflate the price of the 1D IV regardless. They've been holding their price quite well, but I think we'll really start to see them dropping to sub two grand prices on Ebay and other sites as pressure from the new camera begins to exert itself, which will push the prices of the other 1D's down substantially as well. Average prices for the 1D III have fallen to less than a grand over the past year (a year ago they went for around $1500) and I think you'll be able to find lots of 1D IV's for around $1500-$2000 inside of a few months, if not sooner, so if the 1D4 is your dream camera, watch for deals!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2014)

Marauder said:


> I think you'll be able to find lots of 1D IV's for around $1500-$2000 inside of a few months, if not sooner, so if the 1D4 is your dream camera, watch for deals!



Look at ebay completed listings. There are already several 1D4's that have sold for under $2K in the last few days. The average price seems to be below $2300 at this point. I'm half tempted to sell off my 1D4 while I can still get more for it than the 7DII costs but, you know, I don't know if its worth it or not. My guess though is that the 1D4 will drop quickly in the next couple of months until its about the same price, on average, as the 7DII and then the used price will trend along with that camera. At least, that's what the 1DIII was doing for a long while


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll be able to find lots of 1D IV's for around $1500-$2000 inside of a few months, if not sooner, so if the 1D4 is your dream camera, watch for deals!
> ...



Yeah, I think you are correct. It will drop to the same price as the 7D2 or lower.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Its a great time to buy a 1D MK IV. Its a much better camera, and prices will rise once the hype over the 7D MK II settles in.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a great time to buy a 1D MK IV. Its a much better camera, and prices will rise once the hype over the 7D MK II settles in.



It is a great time to buy one. But it remains to be seen if it's a much better camera and I doubt the prices will rise. Time will tell.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Out of the camera jpgs the 7D II has less noise.
The 7D has a small resolution edge with out of the camera jpgs and same settings cropped.

The 1D IV has the better AF system to drive the big tele's, if your not shooting big tele's you probably will not notice.

The 7D II on the big lenses is a battery hog.

Waiting on LR to release an update so I can compare processed.

I wouldn't sell your 1D IV's yet, the 7D files may be all they can be with not much improvement in PP.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a great time to buy a 1D MK IV. Its a much better camera, and prices will rise once the hype over the 7D MK II settles in.


 
I bought my 1D MK IV when prices dropped below $3,000 with the 1DX announcement. Unfortunately, I developed Carpal Tunnel in both hands and had to sell it. By that time, the dust had settled after the 1DX announcement and I sold it for over $4,000. I've seen that happen many times over the years.

Eventually, of course, prices drop, but look at 5D MK II prices after so many years, they are still higher than I would expect.

I've been considering grabbing another 1D MK IV, but if we see another high end FF body announced, that might just depress prices further, so I'll wait.


----------



## bgosselin (Nov 9, 2014)

The 1D mark iv is a strange beast with it's APS-H sensor. That may be why it went up in price a few months after the 1Dx was introduce. People that wanted more reach had no real choice. The original 7D couldn't compete with the picture quality of the 1D mark iv and the 1Dx got them further to the suject. Buying longer lens is an expensive solution. 

If the 7D mark ii can match the 1D mark iv at high iso there is no reason for the 1D mark iv to sell at higher price. imo.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 9, 2014)

The 7d2 has twice e megapixels for the same field of view allowing you to crop a lot more. I owned the 1d4 and sold it for a 5d3. I think the 7d2 is be just as good as the 1d4 (from a performance view) but so far to my eyes the images look a little cleaner even at high ISO....


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> The 7d2 has twice e megapixels for the same field of view allowing you to crop a lot more.



So far I don't see that statement holding up.
So far my experience has been that the 1D IV can take heavy cropping. The 7D II far less.
At equal distances in real life shooting there is a small amount of resolution gain on same FOV pics shot with the same lens at the same distance. You have to pixel peep hard to see it,

It is about the same as the old 7D vs 5D II debate.
So far the it appears to be headed toward the same conclusion.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 9, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > The 7d2 has twice e megapixels for the same field of view allowing you to crop a lot more.
> ...



Except that the old 7d is junk while the 5d2 is pretty good. The 1d4 is great and the 7d2 is looking like this as well. 

I've been shooting my 5d3 side by side with 7d2 for several days now and the 7d2 is performing very well. Better than my 1d4 and at equal distance to the 1d4 with same lenses i can crop much heavier. The 1d4 had too much color noise and low shadow detail. The 7d2 is much more recoverable and the banding noise is all but non-existent. It's not just the raw file at a glance that is the only factor, it's what you can do with that raw file that really counts. No one buys raw files to hang on the wall.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



I have been shooting the 7D II side by side with the 1D IV for several days now.
What you are saying is not what I am seeing.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

bgosselin said:


> The 1D mark iv is a strange beast with it's APS-H sensor. That may be why it went up in price a few months after the 1Dx was introduce. People that wanted more reach had no real choice. The original 7D couldn't compete with the picture quality of the 1D mark iv and the 1Dx got them further to the suject. Buying longer lens is an expensive solution.
> 
> If the 7D mark ii can match the 1D mark iv at high iso there is no reason for the 1D mark iv to sell at higher price. imo.



I tend to concur bgosselin. Mt Spokane, you may be correct that 1D IV will rollercoaster a bit but I think it's unlikely. I think the excitement over the 7D Mark II is more than just hype and it brings a great deal to the table. 

Breaking it down, I tend to see the advantages/disadvantages thusly:

*Build Quality and Weather Sealing:* Pretty much even money. The LensRentals teardown of the 7D2 certainly indicates Canon really stepped up their game with this camera--surprising considering the price! Caveat, the 1DIV is probably more sealed than the 7D2 with grip attached.

*Shutter Durability:* Win for the 1DIV at 400,000. 7D2 is no slouch either at 200,000, but this is a win for the 1DIV. Caveat: A brand new 7D2 has its full shutter life ahead of it, whereas a second-hand 1DIV will only have a portion and how many cycles it already has will be a major factor. 

*AF:* 65 all cross type for the 7D2 vs 45 with 39 cross type for the 1DIV seems to lean rather heavily in the 7D2's favour and that's without taking into account its iTR (see below under metering). In addition, the 7D2's points cover a larger portion of the frame. Of more importance perhaps than the bare bones of the AF systems is the fact that the 7D2 AF system is brand new and that Canon has worked very hard to ensure it is a state of the art system that borrows heavily from the advanced systems developed for the 1DX (and 5D3). When LensRentals did their AF comparison test of Canon cameras AF systems, the new systems found in the 1DX and 5D3 showed very significant improvements in hit rate and it seems reasonable that these advantages have carried over to the 7D2 and most reports seem to support that the AF system is the camera's crown jewel. Note, the test in question may be found here: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/autofocus-reality-part-3b-canon-cameras. Obviously it doesn't include the 7D2 since it is a couple of years old--it's included to show the progression of Canon AF technology. 

*Metering: * Huge advantage to the 7D2 with its new 150,000 pixel metering system, which should give much more accurate exposure under difficult conditions. (On the missed opportunity side, I'm not sure why Canon didn't provide AF point triggered spot metering!!!) The new metering system, in conjunction with the iTR ought to give the new AF system a huge advantage. 

*IQ*: Still the biggest unanswered question. We are seeing many great shots with the 7D2, but until we see a 'shootout' between the two cameras it's pretty much speculative. Some seem to think they see an advantage to the 7D2 and others to the 1DIV, which means the results may be rather close to one another. (The AF advantages or disadvantages will also remain speculative for that matter, until there is a direct comparison by a competent reviewer. That being said, I respect Arthur Morris immensely and he seems very impressed with the 7D2 from an AF and IQ standpoint!) 

*Frame Rate and Buffer:* Essentially equal. 

*Battery Performance:* Favours the 1DIV--unless you get the grip for the 7D2!

*In Conclusion: * I think these two cameras are going to be very well matched against each other in terms of overall IQ and performance. I think technology is going to give the 7D2 advantages (some slight, others possibly more substantial). In effect, just as the 70D brought the xxD series to the same level as the original 7D, I think the 7D2 has essentially brought the top of the line APS-C camera pretty well level with the top of the line old APS-H camera. Just as there were caveats with the 70D vs 7D1 being "level" (which I will not go into here!) there are caveats with the 7D2 and the 1DIV being "level." But I think it's the essential reality and I think that's why the 1DIV price drop will essentially level off to the same approximate price as the 7D2 (or possibly lower!). Only time (and some side by side comparisons!) will tell. 

On a side note, sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel Mt Spokane.  I'm getting up there too, and I'm always afraid some ailment or another will prevent me from carrying the gear I want to use. I already have the "willingness" groan from time to time.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...



Glad to see two people comparing the 7D2 and 1DIV--even with very differing conclusions.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is a pretty good read on the subject...
http://www.clarkvision.com/reviews/evaluation-canon-7dii/index.html


----------



## coreyhkh (Nov 9, 2014)

I have both cameras and love the mkiv but its AF is not really up to snuff especially with 1.4 on a 500mm it struggles. For fast action the 7d will be my number one choice.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> Here is a pretty good read on the subject...
> http://www.clarkvision.com/reviews/evaluation-canon-7dii/index.html



Just starting it. Looks very thorough. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 9, 2014)

Apparently great minds think alike, because I've been researching this topic over the last few days. Unfortunately, I may have reached an even more expensive solution. If a 1D4 sells for $2,000 USD on ebay, and I can sell my 5D3 for $2,500, why not just put the money from the sale of the 5D3 toward a 1DX ;D?

Scenario A) If I keep the 5D3 and buy at 1D4, I'm out $2,000 total.

Scenario B) If I put the $2,500 from the sale of the 5D3 toward a $6,000 1DX, then I'm out $3,500 total. 

The price difference between each scenario is $1,500, which isn't exactly insignificant, but we're approaching the end of the year and I could use a big tax write-off 

I have a buddy approaching a million clicks on his 5D2 that's in the market for a 5D3, so I wouldn't even have to monkey around with ebay ;D


----------



## bgosselin (Nov 9, 2014)

I have been thinking the same thing. But here is a few reasons why I think a second body would be better for me.

I take pictures of soccer games mostly. The big field make me far from the action sometime. With my 5D mark iii I crop often to get closer from the action. The 1Dx won't help me there.

During winter time they play inside in a very bad lighting field. I need to shoot wide open. I bought a Canon 200mm f1.8 and even full open with speed at 1/400 second my iso stay between 3200 and 6400. So an extender won't cut it. I don't have that problem in summer time except during fall when the sun set too early. A 1.6 or 1.3 crop body would make it possible to shoot wide open and getting closer to the action.

My lens is fix. So when action is close to me I can't get it. With a second body I could use a wider lens and shoot the action close to me. 

When I switch from my old 7D to my 5D mark III the Bokeh was one of the feature that I liked the most with the FF.

I'm afraid that I won't get it as much with the 7D mark II. The 1D mark iv could give me an image that is more pleasing to me.

Review on the 7D mark ii are very good and I think the image quality in jpeg will be good enough for me. I don't do huge print. It's mostly club website or small print for other parents.


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2014)

coreyhkh said:


> I have both cameras and love the mkiv but its AF is not really up to snuff especially with 1.4 on a 500mm it struggles. For fast action the 7d will be my number one choice.



That's hard for me to believe since I use the 1D4 with a 300+2x TC all the time with no issues. Its a little slower, sure, but that's the electronics in the TC not the camera's AF system. I get that the 7DII (and 1DX/5DIII) have a more advanced AF system but its hard for me to imagine how big an effect it can really have since the AF on the 1D4 is already amazing. I'm going to have to rent a 7DII in a bit when I've got some free time to really evaluate it and see if the AF upgrade makes a big enough difference to be worth saving up for.


----------



## coreyhkh (Nov 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> coreyhkh said:
> 
> 
> > I have both cameras and love the mkiv but its AF is not really up to snuff especially with 1.4 on a 500mm it struggles. For fast action the 7d will be my number one choice.
> ...



The 1dmkiv has very few focus points that are cross type that work at f5.6 and only the center is cross type at F4, the difference is night and day and the 7Dmkii has the best AF system I have used!


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 10, 2014)

coreyhkh said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > coreyhkh said:
> ...



It is hard for me to believe to. There must be something wrong with your 1D IV, my copy is very fast and very accurate. From the test I have done the 1D IV is outperforming the 7D II by a fair margin with the long lenses. On shorter lenses there is little difference.


----------



## coreyhkh (Nov 11, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with my 1dmkiv I have used 3 and they are all the same, there is nothing that the 1dmkiv has AF wise that is better then the 7Dmkii.

my pictures speak for them selfs www.flickr.com/photos/corey-hayes/


----------



## Runnerguy (Nov 11, 2014)

coreyhkh said:


> There is nothing wrong with my 1dmkiv I have used 3 and they are all the same, there is nothing that the 1dmkiv has AF wise that is better then the 7Dmkii.
> 
> my pictures speak for them selfs www.flickr.com/photos/corey-hayes/


 I checked out your pictures and your right they speak for themselves ,they are awesome !!! did you find the focus speed faster with the larger battery on the mk IV vs lp-e6 on the 7d II ?


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 11, 2014)

coreyhkh said:


> my pictures speak for them selfs www.flickr.com/photos/corey-hayes/



As to whichever body you used ability to focus and your skill as a photographer yes.

As to whether the 7D II or the 1D IV has the better AF system no. Both cameras will achieve focus and both have fine AF systems. It is the shots you do not get that matter in this comparison.


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2014)

coreyhkh said:


> There is nothing wrong with my 1dmkiv I have used 3 and they are all the same, there is nothing that the 1dmkiv has AF wise that is better then the 7Dmkii.
> 
> my pictures speak for them selfs www.flickr.com/photos/corey-hayes/



Not saying that the 7DII isn't better, just that I have never had a problem locking focus on BIF with a 300 2.8 (non-IS!)+ 2x TC or a 300-800 5.6 with my 1D4. The only instance I can think of where my 1D4 struggles is in low light at low angles (eg: when shorebirding at dawn) with my Sigma 300-800. In that very specific case the AF will hunt and have trouble getting a lock unless the bird is large in frame. The sun comes up, the problem goes away. 

I'm actually planning on going over to the camera store to try out the 7DII later today since I have Veterans Day off. I'm going to bring my lenses and see how well it works. Its certainly possible that if the 7DII seems like it is better than the 1D4 in a significant way that I can sell off my 1D4 for a little over what the 7DII goes for.

Also, I like your photos and was already following you on flickr before I'd ever seen you post here. Good stuff.


----------



## Steve (Nov 12, 2014)

So I got down to Ye Olde Camera Shoppe and tried out the 7DII for a bit. Obviously I couldn't give it a thorough comparison with my 1D4 but there was certainly a lot to like. The AF did seem pretty great considering what I was able to point it at in store and just out front. It worked really well with my 300-800, possibly better than the 1D4. 

One question for the 7DII owners - can you configure the AF to prioritize the center AF point in Auto-Point select? My 1D4 and 1DIIn both lock on to whatever is in the center of the frame in Auto Select unless I specifically move the point elsewhere. I don't mean that I have the center point selected - I mean that in full auto select the 1D series will focus on the center first. The 7DII just picks up whatever is closest with whatever AF point which is annoying when trying to focus on anything that isn't the closest thing to the camera.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 12, 2014)

Personally, not only do I think they are both aimed at quite different markets, but I also think it very much depends on what you are used to.

For me, once you get used to the 1 series it is difficult to move away. I like the size, weight, quality and the way it balances perfectly when using big white lenses.

If I was forced to choose between the 7D ii and the 1D Mark IV I would choose the 1D Mark IV.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 13, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Personally, not only do I think they are both aimed at quite different markets, but I also think it very much depends on what you are used to.
> 
> For me, once you get used to the 1 series it is difficult to move away. I like the size, weight, quality and the way it balances perfectly when using big white lenses.
> 
> If I was forced to choose between the 7D ii and the 1D Mark IV I would choose the 1D Mark IV.



Throw a battery grip on the 7D2 and size, weight and balance is probably about the same. Quality we would need your description of quality. The 7D2's weather proofing is second to the 1DX, it has an all magnesium frame as does the battery grip from Canon. There is about 1 stop better ISO performance on the 1DIV and a shallower DOF due to the larger sensor.


----------



## DWM (Nov 13, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Personally, not only do I think they are both aimed at quite different markets,


I'm not sure what you are considering different markets because everybody I know with either camera or even the original 7d use them for exactly the same thing. Which is primarily sports/wildlife. What separates the two cameras market is mainly price and not how they are used. Therefore in my opinion a comparison between the two is very important. Even if the 1d Mk iv is no longer in production there is a lot of them available on the used market.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 13, 2014)

They are two different markets because of the price differential. Maybe that price differential will drop a bit. Otherwise, same uses.


----------



## bgosselin (Nov 13, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Throw a battery grip on the 7D2 and size, weight and balance is probably about the same. Quality we would need your description of quality. The 7D2's weather proofing is second to the 1DX, it has an all magnesium frame as does the battery grip from Canon. There is about 1 stop better ISO performance on the 1DIV and a shallower DOF due to the larger sensor.



1 Stop better ISO for the 1D IV? That seem like a lot. I was actually thinking that the 7D mark II was maybe better at worst equal to the 1D IV.

Your comments is base on your own finding or by reading reviews? 

You compared RAW files? Or jpeg? The 7D mark II with it's processing power should get very good jpeg out of the camera.


----------



## DWM (Nov 13, 2014)

But the price difference isn't really that much now. They can be bought for 500-800 more. Yes that is a good chunk of money but not enough to put it in completely different market. When the mk4 was in the $3000 range I would agree it was different price market. My guess is by the end of the year it will be less than $500 difference.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

I think that the fact that we are now considering to compare the IQ and functionality/usefullness of the 7D Mark II to that of a "true" pro body says a lot of how far it has come. Ok, the 1D Mark IV is a few generations old, and it's a APS-H, but still.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 15, 2014)

I just read the white paper on the id mark IV. Long over due by the way. 
From the little I have read on the 7d II. I would still get the IV over the 7d II. For the lenses I have!
If I were using only 5.6 lenses or higher I would definitely get the 7D II. And the 7d II has a better AF system for sure for BIF. IMO!
I have a 300mm f/2.8 lens and use it with the 1.4 allot. The IV supports 39 cross type point's at f/4 for that lens. Also for the 400mm f/2.8 lens by the way. And if used at 2.8 it has 39 cross types points. Also have a f/4 lens that is supported with a cross f/4 at center only. 
I cannot find the white paper on the 7d II? Does anyone know where or if it is available from Canon?

Really looking forward to trying one out.. Looks like it will be a good camera. It looks like the 7D II will compliment my IV nicely... 

Thanks

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avianphotos
http://www.birdsthatfart.com


----------



## jasonsim (Nov 15, 2014)

I used the 7D II with my 600mm II + 1.4x III last weekend and all 65 AF points were active and available. It focuses like a dream. Better than the 1Dx I used to have.

Hope this helps!



garyknrd said:


> I just read the white paper on the id mark IV. Long over due by the way.
> From the little I have read on the 7d II. I would still get the IV over the 7d II. For the lenses I have!
> If I were using only 5.6 lenses or higher I would definitely get the 7D II. And the 7d II has a better AF system for sure for BIF. IMO!
> I have a 300mm f/2.8 lens and use it with the 1.4 allot. The IV supports 39 cross type point's at f/4 for that lens. Also for the 400mm f/2.8 lens by the way. And if used at 2.8 it has 39 cross types points. Also have a f/4 lens that is supported with a cross f/4 at center only.
> ...


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 15, 2014)

DWM said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, not only do I think they are both aimed at quite different markets,
> ...



I agree that a comparison is important, if only from a curiosity point of view.

What I meant by different markets is that the 1D IV when compared to the 7D ii is aimed more at the pro sports photographer rather than the semi-pro and consumer market (I do not do wildlife much at all and only for leisure when I do so I can't comment on that).

At the sporting events I shoot, the photographers using Canon either have a two 1D X combo, or a 1D X and 1D Mark IV, or one of the 1D X or IV and a 5D Mark III. I do not think I have ever seen a 7D.


----------

